

RK-1 | a wifi Arduino mobile robot for iOS & Android devices - egeorgiou
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mymobilerobots/rk-1-a-wifi-arduino-mobile-robot-for-ios-and-andro

======
egeorgiou
please support the project! More details about the robot can be found on
TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/06/the-rk-1-is-an-arduino-
base...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/06/the-rk-1-is-an-arduino-based-mobile-
robot-you-control-with-smartphone-swipes&#x2F);

Or on RK-1's website:
[http://mymobilerobots.com/rk1](http://mymobilerobots.com/rk1)

